# My Date



## Cryozombie (Jan 30, 2006)

Last night I went out on a first date with a new girl.  I picked her up, and the first thing she said was "We better be going somplace very expensive!"

So I dropped her off at the Gas Station.

  

I kill me.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jan 30, 2006)

hopefully you left her there.


----------



## dobermann (Jan 30, 2006)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> hopefully you left her there.


 
and make her pay for the full tank..


----------



## Lisa (Jan 30, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Last night I went out on a first date with a new girl.  I picked her up, and the first thing she said was "We better be going somplace very expensive!"
> 
> So I dropped her off at the Gas Station.
> 
> ...



ba-dum tsss!


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (Jan 30, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Last night I went out on a first date with a new girl. I picked her up, and the first thing she said was "We better be going somplace very expensive!"
> 
> So I dropped her off at the Gas Station.
> 
> ...


 
Very Original, better copyright this joke !!!!


----------

